# Sydney - testing DIY electric motor



## Reubz (Dec 11, 2009)

Decided to finally test my DIY electric motor and caught a couple of bream this arvo.....


----------



## Reubz (Dec 11, 2009)

Link to motor test


----------



## yellowprowler (Aug 27, 2014)

Some nice bream there mate. Well done.


----------



## squidlips (Nov 24, 2008)

Well done mate - you catch them on the troll or casting? Looks like you got speed out of that new motor!


----------



## Reubz (Dec 11, 2009)

Caught while casting against the stix


----------

